# Very strange question from a breeder



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

What is your faith? catholic,muslim or ?
am I missing something ?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hmmm, not sure why they'd need to know that, do religous people treat pets better or worse than non religious people? I'm not sure who would be nicer...


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought it was a very strange question to ask me


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

i think that it's Muslim's that think dogs are dirty. I didn't know that until i got Betty and saw how some people react to her!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Er...never heard that one before!!!

Who asked you that?

Turi x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

JulesB said:


> i think that it's Muslim's that think dogs are dirty. I didn't know that until i got Betty and saw how some people react to her!!


If they saw Kipper after her walks recently they'd be right!!!!
X


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Well I was guna say that I know places like China is it, eat dog...
But I mean they're generally Buddhists, but I doubt people would buy a pup to eat lol.
Not sure if that's what muslims think, could be, all I know is it's them that don't eat pork (I think) but don't know their beliefs on dogs :S


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam_and_animals

this has some info on dogs and the Muslim faith. Still an odd question to be asked by a breeder.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

Turi said:


> Er...never heard that one before!!!
> 
> Who asked you that?
> 
> Turi x


got an email to day no idea I have sent out so many emails in the last 6 months 
Gary Brown was the name


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Never heard of him! 

Totally bizarre and to be honest irrelevant and inappropriate question. 

Turi x


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

think I'll email him back and ask him why my faith was a question


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oooo, do do do. I'm so curious! 

Turi x


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

I know Muslims don't agree with having dogs in the house, but then they'd never try to buy a pup surely?? I agree it's a very strange question to ask. I wonder if he'll answer your email?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I was guna say i'm sure if muslims didn't agree with dogs then they wouldn't try to buy one would they, strange.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So strange... If I was asked I would say none of your bloody business!! I can't see how religion would play a part, unless you were really really strict...I have heard of people abandoning their dogs because they said the dog couldn't go to heaven or something.

p.s I am no religion!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

what a funny question ... oh well, does religion change how you love and care for a new puppy ????


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Im stumped and find it hard to find anything constructive to say about a question like that.

Maybe they are strict whatevers and dont want their dog brought up in another religion???  That was said totally tongue in cheek. Most religions dont have anything special in relation to animals other than method of slaughter for food animals. I just cant think of any religion that would be bad to animals so you wouldnt want to sell to them so I just dont see why its a question that should be asked.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hurry up and tell us if you got a reply and what it says! Maybe they did it for a dare


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't think Muslims dislike dogs as such. I have heard there is a problem with some Muslims and dogs due to the fact that Muslims pray 5 times a day.

Prior to prayer Muslims have to be clean, they wash etc and some believe that if dog's saliva or fur gets on their clothes then they would have to change their clothes as well - not always an option of course.

To avoid this being a problem some Muslims do not have dogs as pets or like dogs being near them.

I don't know how accurate this is but it even if it does it does not explain why a dog breeder would be asking this question, which I think is an intrusion to be honest. are they also going to ask you how much money you have in your bank to make sure you can afford to keep the dog?


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

update no reply so far


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

They prob realise they were out of order asking a question like that and wont reply.

Be interesting if they do tho as I'd love to hear how they justify it!


----------



## greengrapes (Dec 21, 2011)

Is it illegal to discriminate on the grounds of religion? You could have some fun and mention that you're going to report them to the European court of something or other.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha, yes you could :laugh:

Turi x


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

hi got a reply back saying he was 'just' interested and if I didn't want to answer the question that was ok
strange!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Send him one back asking what colour of pants he is wearing. When he asks why, you can say you were just interested and he doesn't have to answer......


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow, so very weird!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have had cases of extremely ill dogs whose owners have refused blood transfusions for them as it was against their religion. Other have refused certain treatments for the same reasons. Very few and far between but they do occur sometimes


----------

